# Hawker Hurricane



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hawker Hurricane Mark I - DF+SC Jagdfliegerschule 2 Zerbst Lehrgang J 2-7 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice....especially the Rumanian shot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2015)

Russian

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like she's seen better days!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2015)

Also looks like she might have been re-armed with 'local' weapons.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Also looks like she might have been re-armed with 'local' weapons.



Pretty sure your right there Terry.


----------



## Lefa (Mar 9, 2015)

I have read that the Russians take off Browning and replace Ubs or Berezina 12.7mm machine guns.
I understand that the changes were the so-called field conversions.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2015)

Soviets put one 12.7 mm UBS and one 20 mm ShVAK in each wing. + rockets under wings

see VVS Hurricanes


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2015)

Also not Berezina 12.7mm MG because the Berezina is a river of the Belarus and a tributary of Dnieper River. Berezin is a name. Michail Berezin was a Soviet designer of UB (the Berezin's Universal) and the BS (the Berezin Synchronized) series of machine guns. The UBK, UBS and UBT 12.7mm MGs were accepted into service on April 22, 1941. Just to make it clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lefa (Mar 9, 2015)

Projekti Hawker Hurricane (HC-452) (is not my blog)

Okay  I wrote that only based on my memory, I no longer remember where I read that information.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2015)

Rumanian Hurricane

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2015)

Very Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hurricane IID, RCAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2017)

Romania

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Aug 13, 2017)

Didn't bring his parachute back though did he...the naughty boy 

More seriously, he looks in better shape than you'd expect for someone who had been through such an ordeal.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Hurricane V7504 on _CAM ship_ IN Halifax May 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Hawker Sea Hurricane Mark I, V6733, of the Merchant Ship Fighter Unit, on the fo’c’sle catapult on board Catapult Armed Merchantman (CAM ship) SS EMPIRE DARWIN, in a convoy heading for North Africa. Note the flaps pre-selected in the take-off position. The catapult was angled to starboard over the ship’s bows to prevent the blast from its rockets hitting the superstructure, and to reduce the risk of the pilot being run over by the ship, should the aircraft ditch after launch. 
3rd August 1941: The first Condor shot down by a Hurricat

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Flt Lt D R Turley George and FO Fenwick in front of their Sea Hurricane Mk IA

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

hawker.hurricane.mk.v. I have read this the last Mk.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

"The last Hurricane variant developed in the UK, the Mk.V was an experimental development of the Mk.IV, employing a ground-boosted Merlin 32 driving a Rotol four-blade propeller. The first aircraft, KZ193, was first flown by the test pilots P.G. Lucas and F.H.S. Fox on April 3, 1943. Only two Mk.V's were built, the other being NL255, both being converted from Mk.IV's.

KZ193 was subjected to a heavy trials program at Langley, fitted with an 1.57 in (40 mm) Bofors cannon under each wing, but later in the year both aircraft were delivered for Service evaluation at Boscombe Down. The ground-boosted Merlins proved of little advantage and on return to Hawker Aircraft each was reverted to Mk.IV standard."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Women work on the production line of Hawker Hurricane aircraft during WW2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2017)

Looks like #34 is a group of re-enactors. Note the apparent age of each person, the six-stack exhausts, and the tail of a Spitfire in the background.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Aug 24, 2017)

The catapult on terra firma must be the one erected at the MSFU at Speke on July 6th 1941. The first one was erected at Farnborough by the Experimental Catapult Flight of the R.A.E. It was only suitable for Fulmars.
The man in charge of the Farnborough catapult was a Mr. Crowfoot, famous for his bowler hat, and he came too Speke to oversee the new catapult, along with Squadron Leader Louis Strange (DSO, MC, DFC from WW1 and 49 years old) who would subsequently run all launches at Speke. He was the first pilot to *be* launched from the Speke catapult. He landed to tell the assembled pilots

_"If an old boy like me can do it,it won't mean a thing to lads like you."_

The first launch was not without some problems. One account recorded that it was

_"a great occasion which was witnessed by everyone who could possibly attend. Squadron Leader Strange did a magnificent launch in which the blast screen suffered severely, being partially stripped of its metal facing, the woodwork set on fire, and the whole being left in a shaky condition. After this exhibition of what the firing of the catapult could do in the way of blast, the screen was greatly strengthened."_

Different times!

I suspect the photograph of the launch from a ship might have been taken in Canada. It was common practice for the aircraft to fly off at the end of a crossing. Initially they were craned off, then transported for maintenance, but flying off proved much quicker and more fun.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2017)

Yep, Louis Strange was one heck of a character. A Colonel in the RFC in WW1, and a very early pioneer of early powered flight, who was still active in the early part of WW2, flying a Hurricane down a village street in France, to escape from Bf109s, before the evacuation in 1940.
Instrumental, if not _the_ founder of the first parachute school at Ringway (now Manchester International Airport), and central to the development of British Airborne Forces.
His story is wonderfully covered in the book 'Flying Rebel', by Peter Hearne, a tale that Hollywood would love, but the average 'Joe Public' would hardly believe, and _definitely _worth reading.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Three views of a Hurricane II (1941) with two over-wing long barreled 20mm cannons, and also a 451 RAAF sand and spaghetti camouflaged Hurricane with the same over-wing setup in North Africa.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

One of several Soviet Union Hurricanes converted to a two seater with a rear gun position 
A Persian (Iran) advanced trainer Mk IIc type converted in 1946, initially with open cockpits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

A team of Russian test pilots alongside a Hawker Hurricane, a plane that was later delivered to the Soviet Union through the Lend Lease Act.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Good series of pics.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

Harold A. Skaarup, author of Shelldrake

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Great shots

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

yep, good stuff.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

*Hawker Hurricane Mark IID avec filtre à air tropicalisé et deux pods canons de 40mm sous les ailes - vers 1942



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

Heritage - Hawker Hurricane | BAE Systems | International 
Hawker Hurricane Prototype (K5083)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 23, 2018)

Wing commander Derek Kain mentioned in Spitfire the ANZACs, also handled the delivery of Hawker Hurricanes to Egypt during the later part of WWII. A future book will include a series of photos of the Egyptian Hurricanes. Pics courtesy of Malcolm Laird collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 23, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 381122
> View attachment 381121
> View attachment 381118


Excellent pics...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Marauderman26 (Jun 28, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Wing commander Derek Kain mentioned in Spitfire the ANZACs, also handled the delivery of Hawker Hurricanes to Egypt during the later part of WWII. A future book will include a series of photos of the Egyptian Hurricanes. Pics courtesy of Malcolm Laird collection
> 
> View attachment 498936



Smokey Stover,
Great picture, do you know the title of the upcoming book and who might be publishing it? The Hurri is a passion for me and Im most interested.

Marauderman26


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 28, 2018)

Marauderman26 said:


> Smokey Stover,
> Great picture, do you know the title of the upcoming book and who might be publishing it? The Hurri is a passion for me and Im most interested.
> 
> Marauderman26


I will certainly look it up for you. The Hurricane has always been my passion too. I have the front half (minus the wings) of a Mk llb sitting under a tarp in my garage. It's been a dream of' mine to fully restore a flight worthy Hurricane. But alas the time and money involved has kinda put a hold on things. Plus im not sure if the merlin engine still runs, and it still has to be stripped down and rebuilt. The only real problems i have is being able to fabricate a lot of the parts that just cant be found these days and makinig sure i stick to and adhere to the strict regulations set by the British aviation authorities. Oh and the small matter of getting my pilots license lol But who knows, one day my dream may become a reality. Although its looking doubtful right now.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 28, 2018)

Marauderman26 said:


> Smokey Stover,
> Great picture, do you know the title of the upcoming book and who might be publishing it? The Hurri is a passion for me and Im most interested.
> 
> Marauderman26


This is the link to the page. It has more pics and info and you should be able to find out about the book you require. Hope it helps.
Hurricane photos

(Update) I dont think the book on the Hurricanes has been published yet. But the publisher is here in the pic above, (Ventura Publications) And while this book is mostly on Spitfires it does have some pics and info on the Hurricane too. As well as other books on aircraft like the B-26, P-51 and many others


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## stona (Aug 3, 2018)

Someone has 'cleaned' Townsend's signature off that image, just leaving the flourish at the bottom of the T of Townsend.

The original was signed 'Peter Townsend 85 Sqn.'

Townsend is kneeling front and centre with the dog. Is he a Wing Commander already? I'm not 100% sure of RAF insignia, but if I am remembering them correctly that is an image taken late in 1941 at the earliest. 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Hawker Hurricane biplane


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## stona (Aug 20, 2018)

It's a 'slip wing' Hurricane rather than a proper biplane.

It was the result of a private project by Hillson, the Hillson Bi-Mono which did slip the upper wing in flight.











The slip wing Hurricane was tested in 1943, but never slipped the upper wing in flight.






It was a daft idea, an attempt to increase the take of weight, decrease the take off run, or both, depending which source you believe.


Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Glider (Aug 27, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 507363


It took a special kind of courage to fly one of those hurricats, not quite but an excellent chance of being a one flight future

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 23, 2018)

A ussr 
*Hurricane *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

Hawker Hurricane Mk II-B of Rusian Navy 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2019)

The painting in post #83 shows Hurricane I P3576 flown by Flt Lt James Nicholson on the occasion that he was awarded the Victoria Cross:

James Brindley Nicolson - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

PHOTO AVION CHASSEUR AMERICAN POSé à ORAN LA SENIA 11/1942 | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

1941 WWII Middle East Fighter Squadron British Ware Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

Fleet Air Arm Catapult Hurricane on Merchant Ship | eBay


----------



## stona (Apr 5, 2019)

That's a lovely photograph.

Isn't it typical that the aircraft serial number is obscured? It would be nice to identify both the aircraft and CAM ship.

By the way, *that is not a Fleet Air Arm aircraft, it is a Royal Air Force aircraft. *

Almost all the pilots came from the RAF, and were trained by the Merchant Ship Fighter Unit (MSFU) at Speke which was responsible to and run by the RAF's Fighter Command. The Fighter Direction Officers were usually naval men. Sub-Lieutenant John Pickwell later remembered.

_"We tried in the MSFU to forget inter service rivalries, and pilots and FDOs exchanged top tunic buttons as a compliment to each other. But differences in temperament were not so easily swopped, and this was particularly noticeable in port. The pilots went ashore and stayed there whenever they could, while the FDOs were generally content to remain on board. Unlike the FDOs, the pilots could never think of the ship as their home."_

On 24th February 1943 Portal suggested to Pound that the emergency for which the MSFU had been formed was over, and the time had come for the RAF to pull out. Pound agreed, replying that he fully agreed and that,

_"this commitment, if it is to be continued, should be borne by the Admiralty, as it is essentially naval in character"._

Soon afterwards, with escort and merchant aircraft carriers coming into service in greater numbers, all of whose airmen and aircraft were from the Fleet Air Arm, a date for the disbandment of the MSFU was set for 15th July. When HQ Fighter Command finally informed Speke that the MSFU was to be disbanded it enclosed a gracious note from the Admiralty:

_"My Lords would like to express their great appreciation of the services rendered by the RAF in providing this valuable defence for our convoys, and it is with great regret that they are now forced to recommend that this association of the RAF with the Merchant Navy should be brought to an end."_

You can't say fairer than that.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)

Really a nice shot. However the same image can be found on : 3rd August 1941: The first Condor shot down by a Hurricat. Also it was posted in the thread page 2 post #28.

Steve 
According to the caption of the pic above on the mentioned site that's the Hurricane MK.I, V6733, on the steam-catapult of Catapult Armed Merchantman (CAM ship) SS EMPIRE DARWIN in the Mediterranean, while heading for North Africa in a convoy. The enlarged shot seems to confirm the serial.






The another picture with the Hurricane and info I found on the 25th May 1942: Convoy PQ16 comes under air attack


----------



## stona (Apr 5, 2019)

I guess somebody took some nice photographs of the aircraft on _Empire Darwin._

The CAM ship which sailed with PQ16 was the 7,457 ton _Empire Lawrence. _The linked article gets that correct.

"Meantime the catapult Hurricane on the _Empire Lawrence_ had leaped swiftly into the air, in pursuit of the dive-bombers."

The 'dive bombers' were a mixture of Ju 88s dropping bombs, the interception of which was difficult for the Hurricane, and He 111 torpedo bombers, at which the Hurricane had a far better chance.

The senior pilot was South African Al Hay and the FDO was Leo Powell. Hay did eventually launch, shot down one He 111 and damaged another before parachuting into the sea. He spent a mere six minutes in the water before being picked up by the destroyer _Volunteer_. Just as well as his dinghy had been holed and he had been wounded in the thigh.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER HURRICANE II TROP IN ITALIEN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2019)

Hawker Hurricane MK-IIC RAF PZ865


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 15, 2019)

Afficianados of the Hurricane may like these next pics which came from a discussion on Britmodeller. 

We're accustomed to Battle of Britain Hurricanes being rather boring birds from a colour perspective- brown and green with black spinners. The limited variations are black/white undersides for pre-July airframes and the occasional variation in roundel and/or code letter sizing.

So...take a look at these beasts belonging to 601 Sqn RAuxAF:

Black/white undersides but with white painted panel under the cowling with the Sqn's winged sword applied. Note also individual aircraft code letter 'H' on the wing roots:





Colour still from a contemporary film showing the winged sword in red under the cowling. Note also full-sized fin flash and yellow surround to the port underwing roundel:





This one is 'UF-A' but note the additional M and X to make "mAx" on the wing root (believed to be the personal aircraft of Max Aitken:





Here's another pic of "mAx", this time in colour:





Saving the best for last, while the quality isn't great the content is awesome (IMHO). WE have a red/white/blue spinner, a red/white light flash down the fuselage side and, just visible, the winged sword emblem on the white section of the fin (this is visible on other 601 Sqn Hurricanes so, although it's not very clear, that's absolutely the marking):





The Auxilliaries did retain a flair all their own!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER HURRICANE II BEREIT ZUM EINSATZ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

Technicians servicing a Hawker Hurricane WW2 Photo Glossy Size "4 x 6" inсh A | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

1942 WWII 7x8 wire photo Hurricane Pilot back from attack in Burma, Brit AAA gun | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2019)

net


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)

The Wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 24, 2019)

Center section to be precise.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1943 Press Photo British Hurricanes Lined Up Ready to be Flown to Turkey | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2019)

Cool


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2019)

Немного о "Харрикейне"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER HURRICANE II B TROP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

HAWKER. Hurricane, --5624, on skis. 
Krul Antiquarian Books.>&length=11544&id=9752211&submit=Search

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

3 Original WW2 photos RAF Hurricane & airmen at RAF Ta Kali Malta 1941 - 42 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Original Battle of Britain WW2 Photo RAF Hurricane 238 SQN Middle Wallop 1940 .. | eBay
Original Battle of Britain WW2 Photo RAF Hurricane 238 SQN Middle Wallop 1940 . | eBay
Original Battle of Britain WW2 Photo RAF Hurricane 238 SQN Middle Wallop 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

US-Foto: brit. Hurricane, tolles Wappen ! mit Zusatztanks, R.A.F., 2.WK Orig! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2019)

World's Best Hawker Hurricane Stock Pictures, Photos, and Images - Getty Images


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

1941 Press Photo British hurricane fighter in Russian flooded landing field | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

HAWKER HURRICANE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

HAWKER HURRICANE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

HAWKER HURRICANE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

HAWKER HURRICANE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

HAWKER HURRICANE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

HAWKER HURRICANE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

The first production Hawker Hurricane, L1542 World War 2 photograph | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hillson Slip-Wing Hurricane Large British Aerospace Photo, BZ548 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

I've read about this before but seriously................?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 12 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

Nice Hawker Spitfire


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm guessing the IWM owns the photo. They give a description of the scene...THE BATTLE OF BRITAIN, JULY-OCTOBER 1940


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Nice Hawker Spitfire


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks like the seller is grabbing a lot of photos from the IWM and selling them as new


----------



## Admiral Beez (Nov 14, 2019)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 381122
> View attachment 381121
> View attachment 381118


I didn’t know Canadian made Sea Hurricanes. I wonder if it was ever considered to fly them direct to the receiving carrier from the factory. Hurricanes could be flown nonstop to a CV in James Bay during ice free season, or with a single stop on the way to Halifax.

Or, send Hermes in 1940 from Singapore to Vancouver and load up the decks with crated Hurricanes for the RAF, plus Sea Hurricanes for Hermes.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

Canada built about 10% of all Hurricanes.
Canadian Hurricanes - Toronto Aviation History


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Hurrycane Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

RAF Armorers re-load Hawker Hurricane Battle of Britain 5x7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Press Photo 1941 RAF 81 Squadron Pilots & Soviet female Guard Vaenga 151 Wing | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: English Hawker Hurricane Fighter On Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2020)

Cool, night fighter


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug Hurricane II m. Kennung Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hawker Hurricanes of No. 87 Squadron France March 1940 WW2 WWII 8x10 Re-print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

King George VI inspects a squadron of Hurricanes France 1939 WWII 5 x 7 Re-print | eBay


----------



## rochie (Mar 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hawker Hurricanes of No. 87 Squadron France March 1940 WW2 WWII 8x10 Re-print | eBay
> 
> View attachment 574458


interesting mix of 2 and 3 blade props ?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- RAF Hawkins Hurricane Fighter plane w/ PILOT* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

1941 WWII Middle East Fighter Squadron Press Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Allied supply ship in North African port in World War II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View British RAF Hurricane Fighter Plane in Flight!!!

Notice Vickers Class "S" 40 mm cannons

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Orig Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Beute Hurricane Ausstellung Fliegerhorst 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

A727 Foto Wehrmacht DAK Afrika Korps Beute Flugzeug plane England Spitfire TOP | eBay
A727 Foto Wehrmacht DAK Afrika Korps Beute Flugzeug plane England Spitfire TOP | eBay
A733 Foto Wehrmacht DAK Afrika Korps Beute Flugzeug Spitfire plane England | eBay

BN156

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2020)

Cool shots...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

RAF Hawker Hurricane MK I Fighter Pilot 1939 WWII Britain Type 1 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2020)

That's a great shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

Original Press Photo WW2 Wooden decoy Hurricane aircraft circa 1941 (1) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

Original Press Photo WW2 Wooden decoy Hurricane aircraft no wings circa 1941 (2) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2020)

1943 Press Photo British Hurricanes Lined Up Ready to be Flown to Turkey | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2020)

At least they could fly them to Turkey. The wooden decoys wooden fly - coat's on, door's open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 4, 2020)

And my foot is on the back swing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hawker Hurricane Original Blueprint Plans WW2 period RARE 450 Drawings XXL Set | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hawker Hurricane 1942 illustrated Parts Service Manual archive VERY RARE period | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2021)

WTF?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2021)

Possibly due to relatively high instances of "mail order" goods going "missing" when sent to these countries. There are certainly a fair number of sellers, and reputable companies, in the UK who will not post to Italy, after losing shipped consignments, although I'm not sure about Canada.


----------



## The silver dragon (Jan 7, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> WTF?
> 
> View attachment 608036


Thats a way to make me sad !! I hate living here sometimes
ether a) Its more expensive to ship than the actual item or b) its not available.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

RAF Hawker Hurricane MK I Fighter Pilot 1939 WWII Britain Type 1 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF B-24 B-25 BOMBERS P-39 FIGHTERS on Airfield 41 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 5, 2021)

Never seen a Hurricane with stars and bars before !

Couple of beaufighters in there too

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

Italy i think. But indeed never did i see one with stars.


----------



## stona (Mar 5, 2021)

The USAAF operated two (I think...haven't checked) squadrons of Beaufighters as night fighters in the MTO.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 5, 2021)

Yes knew about the Beaufighters but hadn't seen a Hurricane before

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2021)

With the others. I need some colours people


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2021)

American Hurricane USAAF | World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

That looks like a photoshop job doesnt it?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2021)

....and now I see Sea Hurricane Mk.XIIs with stars during Operation Torch. Who'd a thunk


----------



## gkjl (Mar 6, 2021)

*US Hurricane Mk.IId in Kunming, China, May, 1942.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Mar 6, 2021)

Could the camo be the normal British scheme?
Brian


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## stona (Mar 6, 2021)

FowellBox said:


> Could the camo be the normal British scheme?
> Brian



I would have thought the first Hurricane was likely to be in the tropical scheme (Dark Earth/Mid Stone), unless the Americans messed with it (but why would they?).

I find it is best not to go looking for Zebras in a pasture full of donkeys, though I have no idea what might have happened to a Mk II between the factory and Kunming.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 6, 2021)

I like the translation for the Kummimg Hurricane...."In May 31st of the Republic of China, the enigmatic British Hurricane Mk.IId fighter jet was in Kunming" Anyone make out the second letter of it? I have M*805

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 6, 2021)

My two cents - HW805

Hurricane II HW805 [Royal Air Force Aircraft Serial and Image Database]
Hurricane Mk.II in China

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

WW2 Photo, 85 Squadron Hurricane In France, Imperial War Museum, | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hurricane 87 Sqn in France - ex Chaz Bowyer Collection (132) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
 2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

AK Hawker Hurricane Jagd-Flugzeuge im Staffelflug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2021)

Good example of A and B camo schemes.


----------



## bobolex (Mar 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> AK Hawker Hurricane Jagd-Flugzeuge im Staffelflug | eBay
> 
> View attachment 615722


Early models, I would guess in the 1938 temporary cammo scheme of the Munich crisis, when the squadron codes were painted over.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 15, 2021)

stona said:


> The USAAF operated two (I think...haven't checked) squadrons of Beaufighters as night fighters in the MTO.


I think there were some four Beaus squadrons in the USAAF.

The Hurricane I think it was used as a hack.



fubar57 said:


> ....and now I see Sea Hurricane Mk.XIIs with stars during Operation Torch. a thunk



IIRC that was an attempt to disguise Torch as an all american invasion of French N.A. to avoid resistance against the british due to the french felt let down in the Battle of France, the Mers el Kebir raid and the support of De Gaulle.

Even Swordfish and Albacores had the white star over the blue roundel painted.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

2x Foto englische British Flugzeuge England Kennung Nummern K2753 | eBay

Captured

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2021)

WW2: HURRICANE IV ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JUNE 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

org. Foto Serbien Jugoslawien Flugzeug Flieger | eBay
org. Foto Serbien Jugoslawien Flugzeug Flieger | eBay
org. Foto Serbien Jugoslawien Flugzeug Flieger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)

The third image is interesting. It shows the prototype of the Yugoslav bomber Zmaj R-1. A nice shot. 





the source: Zmaj R-1 Yugoslav Bomber - Destination's Journey

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 7, 2021)

Never hear about it. To me resembles a little an early version Do.17, of which Yugoslavia got some before the war.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

The Zmaj R-1 is 3 years "younger" than Do-17. So perhaps the Do-17 was quite similar to R-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 7, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The Zmaj R-1 is 3 years "younger" than Do-17. So perhaps the Do-17 was quite similar to R-1.


The R-1 three years younger? I don't think so. As per this source the R-1 design started in 1936 and the first fly on 1940 by the spring.

The Do.17 first flew in 1934, by 1937 it was in action in Spain and by spring 1940 even the Z version was already in service.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

The R-1 was designed in 1930 and it seems it stayed unrealized for the next six years. Then in 1936 they started its construction at the Zmaj factory. The Dornier project that resulted in the Do-17, started in 1933 as memo serves. So it means that the R-1 was born three years earlier.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 7, 2021)

Still, it's a nice looking aircraft. I thought it was a IJAAF recon bird at first glance.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

I agree. My first thought it was inspired by the French Amiot 351 or Potez 633.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 7, 2021)

Most of my aviation knowledge comes from reading member posts. That airplane is way too pretty to be French.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

Not all French kites were so ugly.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 8, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The R-1 was designed in 1930 and it seems it stayed unrealized for the next six years. Then in 1936 they started its construction at the Zmaj factory. The Dornier project that resulted in the Do-17, started in 1933 as memo serves. So it means that the R-1 was born three years earlier.


Where did you get that info that it was designed in 1930? By that date it would had been a very modern design, if not the most. Quite a far achivement for such a small country as Yugoslavia.


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2021)

here....
Zmaj R-1 Yugoslav Bomber - Destination's Journey
https://ms.mihalicdictionary.org/wiki/Zmaj_R-1

Hawever reading the russian text at the link below I thought it might have been a mistake made when translating. It looks like there should be in 30' but not in 1930.
Zmaj R-1

Especially that the book doesn't mention the year at all and indicates the 1936 rather.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 8, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Zmaj R-1 Yugoslav Bomber - Destination's Journey
> 
> Zmaj R-1


Sorry but the first web says* "The Zmaj R-1 was a twin-engined prototype bomber from Yugoslavia, designed in the 1930s."*, not in 1930.

The second one says *"В первой половине 1930-х гг."* which Google translate as "*In the first half of the 1930s"*. Also not in 1930.

Anyway, it certainly looks more like the Amiot 350 with some Do 17 touches, probably due aerodinamic considerations:

R-1


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 8, 2021)

Wurger said:


> here....
> Zmaj R-1 Yugoslav Bomber - Destination's Journey
> https://ms.mihalicdictionary.org/wiki/Zmaj_R-1
> 
> ...


Sorry, just reply to your original post when you post this!


----------



## SaparotRob (May 8, 2021)

Someone post the Mitsubishi G3M. Like a family album.


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2021)

Yep. You are right. So it is the mistake with the translation.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Sorry, just reply to your original post when you post this!



No problemo. As you may see it is enough to omit one letter and voila. But a kind discussion is the main reason the forum exists for.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 8, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Yep. You are right. So it is the mistake with the translation.


Lost in Translation I guess


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 9, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Someone post the Mitsubishi G3M. Like a family album.


The far east cousin had arrived:

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2021)

Wurger said:


> But a kind discussion is the main reason the forum exists for.



I'd never heard of this aeroplane before this discussion, so thanks to both of you for the info. Looks smart, too.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

E47 Foto Flugzeug Ausstellung mit Beute Bomber Jäger der Alliierten | eBay

Captured

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL15902706

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL15629801

A Hurricane bomber attacking a bridge on the Tiddim River

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL16266277

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 8, 2021)

Post #254...cannon armed Hurricane?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2021)

"A Royal Air Force Hawker Hurricane IIC of No. 42 Squadron RAF based at Kangla, Manipur,India, piloted by Flying Officer "Chowringhee" Campbell, diving to attack a bridge near a small Burmese settlement on the Tiddim Road. The bombs of the previous aircraft can be seen exploding on the target."

File:Hawker Hurricane attack bridge in Burma.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

WW2 British Army North Africa 1942-43 Hurricanes Escort supply Columns Coast rd | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 British Army North Africa 1942-43 Hurricanes Escort supply Columns Coast rd at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 067 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 067 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Rumania Carpathian Eagle…Hasegawa 1/48 Hawker Hurricane Mk.I Romanian Airforce | iModeler

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 074 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 074 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2021)

WW2 1942 Egypt RAF Men on Aircraft plane messing around 5.5x4.5" Orig Photo | eBay


Photo from an album compiled by an RAF Flying Officer during WW2.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 1942 Egypt RAF Men on Aircraft plane messing around 5.5x4.5" Orig Photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Photo from an album compiled by an RAF Flying Officer during WW2.
> ...


Great photo! You can see how the RAF ground crews kept their aircraft flying no matter what.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2021)

I can only find Soviet Hurricanes with one cannon per wing but those don't look Russian


----------



## Glider (Jul 29, 2021)

Middle East Hurricanes often had two of the 20mm cannons removed to try and give them a fighting chance against the Me109's which had a significant performance advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Aircraft Sent In Crates For Assembly British West Africa 1942 - WW2 Press Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Aircraft Sent In Crates For Assembly British West Africa 1942 - WW2 Press Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 29, 2021)

"Cheerful co-operation of the native workers". Love that line.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## stona (Oct 14, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> "Cheerful co-operation of the native workers". Love that line.


That caught my eye too. It's very much of it's time. You can't imagine a comment like that in any sort of official communique, or anything else for that matter, today.

I grew up in West Africa in post-colonial times and, believe me, those 'native workers', cheerful or not, had very little say in what, when or how the space for the airfield was cleared. It may well have been on land that was traditionally owned and farmed by those same workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2021)

Press Photo 1941 North Africa RAF 80 Squadron Desert Air Force Hurribombers | eBay


Just a bit used from handling.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## stona (Oct 18, 2021)

The date on that image, November 1941, is important. The date is certainly given using the US system (m/d/y).

It was this month that the first fighter-bomber missions were flown in North Africa, by No 80 Squadron, dropping the 40lb fragmentation bombs pictured. They flew support to operation CRUSADER, but what is not mentioned in the propaganda image is that their losses to flak were prohibitive and that they ceased their bombing and strafing attacks on 27th November. This type of loss was precisely how the RAF justified its doctrinal prejudice against such operations.

They had only come about after ACM Sir Arthur Tedder took over as A O C-in-C Middle East in June 1941. He reorganised the RAF's No. 204 Group in the forward area into a separate 'Air Headquarters, Western Desert' and grouped its fighter, light bomber and reconnaissance squadrons into stripped down wings with fewer personnel and increased mobility. In so doing he unwittingly created the RAF's first tactical air force, soon to be known as the Desert Air Force which, in July, came under the command of AV-M Conningham. It was Conningham who developed the communication systems for command and control, with some influence from the work done by A M Barratt and the RAF's Army Co-operation Command, that would eventually underpin the successful use of air power at the battlefront in 1944/45.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

WWII: HURRICANE MK. V. MERLIN (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JAN 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: HURRICANE MK. V. MERLIN (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JAN 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





MK5 Jan 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## ThomasP (Dec 12, 2021)

The photo in post#277 is the first where I have seen the Light Series Carrier fitted on a Hurricane. Interesting!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2022)

Hurricane The Mac Robert Fighter Sir Iain

Story behind it Hurricane II HL735 [Royal Air Force Aircraft Serial and Image Database]

HL735

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2022)

https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/files/original/1333/20550/PSearleROJ17030052.1.jpg



Nice camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2022)

WWII: HAWKER HURRICANE X TROP (AF993) NORTH AFRICA B&W PHOTOGRAPH 1942 | eBay


HAWKER HURRICANE X TROP (AF993). B&W PHOTOGRAPH 1942. NORTH AFRICA. USED condition.



www.ebay.com





AF993

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2022)

Interesting .. the same pic wiht the another one of the Hurricane can be found on the World War Photos site. The caption there says ... Hurricane AF993 Rhodesian Air Training Group. So .. not the North Africa but the Southern Africa rather.





Hurricane AF993 of Rhodesian Air Training Group 2 | World War Photos


Hurricane AF993 Rhodesian Air Training Group 2



www.worldwarphotos.info









the source: Hurricane AF993 of Rhodesian Air Training Group | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/1/4/1402555/d17504a4-44be-4a05-a82b-b5ad040bd930-A76144.jpg



Canadian built No mast

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/1/4/1402513/612ef481-8f0f-43f3-ac0f-8185e931a02b-A76146.jpg



Canadian built No mast. Northrup Delta Mk. 1 (R.C.A.F. 675)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/1/4/1402544/e3b82a63-b30f-43b9-a5cb-e12c8e2fd1cc-A76147.jpg



Canadian built No mast

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/1/4/1403095/211d1dfd-660b-4b42-851d-25ea1c382bbf-A76149.jpg




Canadian built No mast

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Jan 13, 2022)

Interesting to see two blade metal props and the gap between spinner and cowl seen in post 288.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Feb 2, 2022)

From an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2022)

love em !


----------



## ThomasP (Feb 2, 2022)

I am with special ed in that I have not run across this before, not even a passing mention in literature.

NOTE: Moved my question to the Aircraft Requests section.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Nice camo



If I can remember the leading edges and nose were painted to resemble camouflage on Italian fighters when the Hurris were conducting ground attack ops. This is a tropicalised Mk.I. Information and a nice model here:



Airfix 1/48 Hawker Hurricane I (tropical), by Tom Cleaver

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> If I can remember the leading edges and nose were painted to resemble camouflage on Italian fighters when the Hurris were conducting ground attack ops. This is a tropicalised Mk.I. Information and a nice model here:
> 
> 
> 
> Airfix 1/48 Hawker Hurricane I (tropical), by Tom Cleaver


Dangerous i think. The trigger happy aaa guys i mean.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

WWII: HAWKER HURRICANE II C PRODUCTION LANGLEY BRITISH AEROSPACE PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


HAWKER HURRICANE II C PRODUCTION. BRITISH AEROSPACE PHOTOGRAPH. USED condition.



www.ebay.com





LB611 Block 9, Hawker Aircraft Ltd., RR Merlin XX and 27. 18 Apr 1943 - 29 Sept 1943 Sent to Far East. SOC Dt:1945-12-27 Units

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Geoffrey Sinclair (Feb 10, 2022)

Hurricane, RCAF 310 to 329 were built by Hawker and shipped to Canada.

From digitised microfilm of hand written originals, the RAF Serial Registers,
AF993, Mark I On charge 3 Sep (Nov?) 41, to India 11-Apr-42, move cancelled, Sudan 15 Jan 1943, RATG 28 Aug (May?) 1944, SOC 22-Oct-45

No use of Merlin 27 in mark II Hurricanes, the were the planned engine for the mark V, and when it was cancelled the engines already built were converted to Merlin 25 for Mosquitoes.

Not sure about the description of Hurricane production blocks, versus serial number blocks

ContractRequisitionOrdernotes527112/3626/36600​Includes 60 for other governments. Completed 8 Nov 1939. L1547 to L2146, 20 moved to contract 966177/38 Requisition 215/38 for Canada962371/38195/38292​Brooklands, completed 20 Jul 1940, P3265 to P3984 (500 a/c), P8809 to P8818 (10 a/c), R2180 to R2689 (10 a/c), W6667 to W6670 (4 a/c)962371/38195/38232​Langley, completed 17 Jul 1940 (serials in Brooklands line), another 500 on this contract from Gloster751458/3856/38300​Includes 12 for other governments. Completed 15 Feb 1940, N2381 to N2729 (300 a/c)
Remainder of Hawker built Hurricanes, excluding mark V and Sea mark IIC under contract B62305/39

ContractRequisitionOrdernotesB62305/397/E1/392100​V7200 to V7862 (496 a/c), Z2308 to Z4018 (1,000 a/c), AS987 to AS990 (4 a/c), BD696 to BE716 (600 a/c)B62305/3911/E1/401638​BM898 to BP772 (1,250 a/c), HL544 to HM157 (388 a/c)B62305/3913/E1/411000​HV275 to HW881 (1,000 a/c)B62305/3913/E1/411500​KW696 to LA144 (1,500 a/c)B62305/3913/E1/411961​LB542 to LF774 (1,961 a/c), no requisition number listed from LD serials onwardsB62305/3939​MW335 to MW373 (39 a/c)B62305/39150​PG425 to PG610 (150 a/c)B62305/39112​PZ730 to PZ865 (112 a/c)
The LB serials are part of the 4th contract, third requisition. Or the 11th major serial number allocation.

Original photograph for message 294

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Feb 11, 2022)

From an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2022)

HURRICANE MK. V. MERLIN NOV 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Apr 21, 2022)

From an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Fatboy Coxy (Apr 26, 2022)

Frog said:


> From an Interallied Information Office publication :
> 
> 
> View attachment 665352


Could this be Malta?, and looking at the caps on the ground crew, is it a FAA Hurricane?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2022)

Yep .. believing the captions it's the Fleet Air Arm Hurricane BC755 at Malta.













the pic source: Hawker Hurricane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Apr 26, 2022)

Fatboy Coxy said:


> Could this be Malta?, and looking at the caps on the ground crew, is it a FAA Hurricane?


A Hurribomber, according to the caption.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2022)

V6741 Hurricane 1C Merlin 3 1943












LARGE ORIGINAL 1943 BRITISH AIR MINISTRY RAF PHOTO SEA HURRICANE 1C 21x15cm | eBay
LARGE ORIGINAL 1943 BRITISH AIR MINISTRY RAF PHOTO SEA HURRICANE 1C 21x15cm #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 4, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Yep .. believing the captions it's the Fleet Air Arm Hurricane BC755 at Malta.



BG755, Gloster built example. In case anyone's wondering, it's not strictly speaking a "Sea Hurricane"; the FAA received ex-RAF Hurricanes to equip what was known as the Royal Navy Fighter Squadron, which was a wing of 269 Sqn RAF, which was a part of the Desert Air Force, the Hurricanes coming from different squadrons to be operated by FAA crews.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

No. 303 Squadron RAF, also known as the 303rd "Tadeusz Kościuszko Warsaw" wing commander Kellet Wing Commander Ronald Gustave Kellett

Very much the BoB movie 'Repeat please' 

RF-C RF-J RF-D

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

Flugplatz IRAKLION Kreta 1941 Hurricane 7425

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 18, 2022)

Single top colour?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 18, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Single top colour?



Nope. Standard Dark Earth and Dark Green.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 18, 2022)

Looks very deserty


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 18, 2022)

It’s Crete. Fighter colour scheme for that theatre at that time was Dark Earth and Dark Green over Sky (although local changes were made to the underside colour at some point because Sky was too visible).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Flugplatz Semlin Zemun Beute Flugzeug Bulgarien bulgarian













Foto Soldat Flugplatz Semlin Zemun Beute Flugzeug Bulgarien Jagdflieger TOP G376 | eBay
Foto Lw Soldat Flugplatz Semlin Zemun Beute Flugzeug Plane Jagdflieger TOP G385 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

battered and bruised Airfield 1944 France

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2022)

Cool...!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 13, 2022)

IIRC the Hurricanes were used as mail carriers, although the carrying capacity of the underwing pods was probably pretty limited. Then again, this wasn't the modern APO set-up with people ordering stuff thru Amazon.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2022)

I was thinking the same.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> underwing pods was probably pretty limited.


Not for hauling whiskey.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

P-DU" / 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF














FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Engl. Jäger "Hurricane" / "P-DU" / 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF-2 | eBay
FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Engl. Jäger "Hurricane" / "P-DU" / 312.(Czech) Squadron RAF-1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

Hurricane IIC Portugal














Foto Flugzeug Hawker Hurricane II C Luftwaffe Portugal | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Hawker Hurricane II C Luftwaffe Portugal in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2022)

Hurricanes are cool...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 3, 2022)

And under appreciated!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2022)

Coded V7800 struck of charge 1941-05-30















Foto Luftwaffe, Flugzeug in Griechenland, Kreta, Italien, Engländer, Franzose ?3 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe, Flugzeug in Griechenland, Kreta, Italien, Engländer, Franzose ?3 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

Hawker Hurricane HE-T 605 Squadron RAF 1940 beach captured beute















Foto Hawker Hurricane Jagdflugzeug,WK2,RAF,ww2 photo fighter plane,emblem,france | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Hawker Hurricane Jagdflugzeug,WK2,RAF,ww2 photo fighter plane,emblem,france in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

Belgium Repro




















2x REPRO Negativ Foto belgische Hurricane Flugzeug in Belgien 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2x REPRO Negativ Foto belgische Hurricane Flugzeug in Belgien 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

nightfighter














F008338 Hawker Hurricane aircraft. WW2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F008338 Hawker Hurricane aircraft. WW2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Rumanian














5x REPRO Foto Rumänien Beute Flugzeug Ju 52 Bf 108 Nardi Fleet Hurricane RAF | eBay


Entdecken Sie 5x REPRO Foto Rumänien Beute Flugzeug Ju 52 Bf 108 Nardi Fleet Hurricane RAF in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

BD948 QO-X 4 cannon SQUADRON 3 GRAHAM G. R



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -RAF Hurricane New Four Cannon Fighter 1941 | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

Hurricane Mk IID JV-Z BP188 – 6 Sqn



















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo with Notes - RAF Hawker Hurricanes in Formation | eBay


Listed is this Second World War original photograph labelled ‘ Hurricane Tank Busters in Flight’. It shows a formation of 4 Royal Air Force Hawker Hurricane IId’s of 6 Squadron RAF flying in the Middle East over the Western desert.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

AG111 HK-G Canadian build Mark X , No. 59 Operational Training Unit





















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo with Notes - RAF Hawker Hurricane Mark X | eBay


Listed is this Second World War original photograph labelled ‘ Canadian built Hurricanes operaye in Britain ‘. The photograph is in very good condition with minor age related handling marks and very minor staining.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

AG168 EH-W Canadian build Mark 1 , Operational Training Unit



















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo with Notes - RAF Hawker Hurricane Mark X | eBay


Listed is this Second World War original photograph labelled ‘ Canadian built Hurricanes operate in Britain ‘. The photograph is in very good condition with minor age related handling marks and very minor staining.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2022)

Notice gun cam
























WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Hurricane Bomber With. OMB Crew Loading For Next Sortie | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Free French Cross of Lorraine Desert

















WW2 DESERT RAF FREE FRENCH HAWKER HURRICANE - ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH #3 | eBay
WW2 DESERT RAF FREE FRENCH HAWKER HURRICANE - ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH #2 | eBay
WW2 DESERT RAF FREE FRENCH HAWKER HURRICANE - ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH #1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Fatboy Coxy (Nov 18, 2022)

I take it that in the last photo, the Coles crane seen behind the Hurricane, is lifting it onto a flat bed, but would the airmen have lifted the detached wing away, or would the crane have done that as well.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

V7670 This aircraft was captured by the Germans in March 1941 and then recaptured at Gambut Airfield in 1942.















Foto DAK Afrika Korps Beute Flugzeug Hawker Hurricane RAF Gambut Balkenkreuz RRR | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto DAK Afrika Korps Beute Flugzeug Hawker Hurricane RAF Gambut Balkenkreuz RRR in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------

